# automated station stop??



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Would like to have an automated station stop. Presume a magnet trigured reed swith is the place to start. Is there a gizmo out there already that would accomplish this type of automation??
Thanks,
Don


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Del's enhanced critter control does that - 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/Critter_Control.htm 

-Brian


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Try CTI. It does the job. It is an elegant, expensive solution. In addition to buying CTI sensor and controller cards, you also have to supply the computer. 

You can use magnet/reed switch sensors, infra-red sensors, or photocell sensors. They provide inputs for all three. 

http://www.cti-electronics.com/

If you use the Smart Cab controller, I find that it tends to overheat when running at low speeds, so a cooling fan is essential. No damage done since there is a on board thermal limiting shutdown. It resets automatically when the controller cools down.

You will need the Smart Cab controller to avoid "slam-bam" starts, stops and reversing.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks,
Dells Critter control looks like just what I've been looking for.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bode... I've been using 2 of Del's Critter controllers and they work great. Stops at the station, waits 30 seconds and starts up again. Does that throughout the entire battery charge.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

And just for the record ... Automated station stops are available with both the semi-automated Critter Controls, and the R/C operated RailBoss controls.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Got Del's enhanced "critter control" and it works like a charm. Thanks Brian


----------

